# Pictures of Ace Cafe August 2010 Meet



## jsjc (Jun 28, 2008)

I had not taken any pictures for a while as the lense was being fixed, so the opportunity came up today to visit GTROC meet at Ace Cafe...

Here are some pictures...some are not that great as I'm pretty rusty.




























































































































































































































































































































Enjoy..


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

A bit rusty? They're all brilliant! Really good pics, looks like a good meet, shame its so far away from me!


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

stunning pics and superb quality of cars:thumbsup:


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Lovely pics! Awesome 

Just wish I had got the velcro I need for my show plates!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

were the JAE banners already there or did Kriss put them up?


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Unusual rear spoiler on the gtr, quite like it. Nice to see a few 34 gtr's for a change, cool pics.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

good pics as always

kadir is un-mothballed his 34 now then? lol


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

cracking pics looks like a top meet that, gotta try and make next months...


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

Just messed around with a few of these, great pics by the way.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Stunning pictures from my brother Jason; but then I would say that! 

Many thanks to Kriss for a warm welcome.. And of course to Alex of Serious Performance for some cleaning goodies!

I really liked that black wrinkle finishing in the 32GTR engine bay; looked extremely smart. The black 34GTR had some huge Brembo calipers up front! Where do they come from?

I also really really liked the Alcon brakes lurking behind the CE28s on that monstrous 33GTR! And Alex; your 33GTR looks unbelievable now with the fresh CE28s!

Those chips looked yummy; shame I was fasting! Thanks to all those behind the organising of the meet..


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

^^^ Fantastic Gtr mate. Stunning vehicle.


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

> The black 34GTR had some huge Brembo calipers up front


Hi Kadir, those Brembo's are Ferrari Enzo units with 385mm discs. That was the previous owner who just had this obsession with getting the largest discs on a R34 at the time. £3760 for the kit from Brembo and then he had standard wheels so he bought the Rays, tyres and wheel nuts for £3402 and then Tein coilovers for £1476 as the standard units fouled on the 9.5" rims. So total cost on the invoice to fit Enzo kit serial number 00001 was £8638! 
As you can guess the stopping power is pretty good, enough to put the lip into the ground if there is a slight bump under heavy braking. It's never been on a track but I guess you'd have a bit of a job getting them to fade as well...
Your R34 was looking particularly drool worthy by the way...


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

P.S This was the R35 I liked the most...mmmm


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Beautiful pictures!!
Many thanks for sharing:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

There are some amazing looking cars there I wish I didn't live a million miles away.

I usually hate stickers, but that white R33 pulls them off well!

Toni's yellow GTR, as I say everytime I see it, looks amazing in yellow and has the perfect wheels/mods. Please tell her her reg ISN'T 'R34 GTR'? That would just be too good to be true...

All in all, well done by all.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Great pics.

Just a shame I was busy working on a GTR or else I would of popped down.

Defo next month.

Robbie


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

The standard of cars yesterday was unbeleiveable. All three 34's were show worthy cars. Toni's car looks so good in the flesh, Kadir your car just pops and the black 34 you could eat your dinner off.

Asiasi the only word to describe your 33 is ridiculous, i would love to see that on the strip.

GTRSTAR didnt get to speak to you as everyone else was demanding your time but i hope the wind blowing your carbon bonnet shut didnt cause any damage? Its funny how none of your haters turn up to these events.

Good to see some new faces as well like Zen in his Do-luck MP 33

Back at Wembley today for JDM Allstars so pop down if anyone is free.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^Thanks for the kind words!

And Liam; Toni's private registration mark is just awesome! I believe it was a DVLA auction jobbie.. 

Turboslippers; those front calipers really are insane! They must stop very well.. 

We were pretty fortunate with the weather as it wasn't that much later that the heavens opened in full glory!


----------



## LTM (Jan 22, 2006)

good pics thanks for sharing, gotta visit there someday.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Kadir said:


> ^^Thanks for the kind words!
> 
> And Liam; Toni's private registration mark is just awesome! I believe it was a DVLA auction jobbie..
> 
> ...


So that is actually her real reg and not just a plate she put on when parked up!? Holy.....


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Stunning photos of stunning cars. Doubly jealous...


----------



## jsjc (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks peeps for the compliments on the photos...
Will try harder next time too...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

LiamGTR said:


> So that is actually her real reg and not just a plate she put on when parked up!? Holy.....


/cough yes it is the real reg.

Thanks for the nice comments guys, though it's due to go in for a spruce up on the paint work at some point over the winter!

Great photos chap, the yellow has come out really well!!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> were the JAE banners already there or did Kriss put them up?


You already know the answer to that 

Superb photos everyone, I'll get round to applying them to the clubs FACEARSE site this week too :thumbsup:

Looking forward to the last one next month which is also our charity event one too


----------



## T Rex (Mar 23, 2010)

turboslippers said:


> P.S This was the R35 I liked the most...mmmm


Thank you...it was a bit of an 35 invasion on sat!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Good god some beautiful GTR's. great work chaps


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Some great cars and loving the 33's on show. Who said 33's are ugly? :flame:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Initial P! said:


> Some great cars and loving the 33's on show. Who said 33's are ugly? :flame:


Hear, Hear, that man! :chairshot


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Thought i would add my two pence worth, apologies for the poor quality i need to get myself a DSLR...................


















































































































































































































































































































































































Enjoy......


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

some great pics. and that silver 33 with the blueish wheels has grown on me.. i'll get it removed later


----------

